# Eligibility for Bankers?



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

One of my friend is interested in Australian immigration. He is banker by profession having Master in business administration (MBA) degree with almost 5 years experience of a leading international bank. He is mainly dealing with accounts (Accounts Manager ). 

Is he eligible for Australian immigration? I couldn't find any suitable occupation in latest SOL for him. Please suggest me and share your knowledge in this regard, as i wanna help him out. 

Regards,


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

No update


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Just checked out the proposed new SOL and I can't find anything that comes close.

Have you thought about asking an agent for their advice?

Dolly


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Ya same is my opinion, i have gone through and found no one close to.

That is why i have requested expertise of all of you in this regard.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Hi - sorry, think there is no good news for bankers. Even when it was on the SOL (Financial Dealers nec), the max points you could get was 40, so nowhere near enough to get 120. The only reason we managed to get PR in 2006 was thanks to the visa subclass 139.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

Thanks alot Bbay2Oz, I agree with you, I cam to know that there are some opportunities in Canada. So i believe Bankers should consider that option.


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

shaharshad said:


> Thanks alot Bbay2Oz, I agree with you, I cam to know that there are some opportunities in Canada. So i believe Bankers should consider that option.


You're welcome. I hate to be the bearer of bad news, but think it is not possible for bankers to apply as a skilled migrant to Canada either. They introduced a new list a couple of years ago and I know bankers are definitely not on that list.


----------



## shaharshad (May 2, 2009)

I have went through list of 38 occupation. If you have a look at "Financial Manager" Category. Bankers can be accommodated under that category.

Moreover, eligibility they have asked "MBA" must & CA CPA etc may be. 

Have a look at and share your view. 


Regards


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Not unless he is working in the accounts/finance department:

Unit Group

Financial managers plan, organize, direct, control and evaluate the operation of financial and accounting departments. They develop and implement the financial policies and systems of establishments. Financial managers establish performance standards and prepare various financial reports for senior management. They are employed in financial and accounting departments in companies throughout the private sector and in government. 

You mentioned Account Manager, which is could be different - he is likely to be handling account relationships in either business or corporate banking (or depending on teh bank even personal banking)....


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

If you are at the top of your profession, i.e. a manager earning a substantial amount of money, then you are considered a good case for immigration anywhere.

The way to go about it would be to get a job offer first, this is crucial. Your banker friend could then work in the US, Canada or Australia for a year on a whatever work visa is appropriate, then after that apply for a longer term option.

Your friend has many things that are usually green lights to immigration authorities such as 5-years experience, presumably high pay and a masters degree.

Good Luck


----------

